# Need help with blue cheese



## bobtheman (Apr 13, 2015)

Hey,

I love blue cheese - and im buying a rather large container of it from Sams Club this week to take on vacation for the purpose of stuffing a steak with it. I need a recipe or two however to use the remaining blue cheese. Any ideas or suggestions?

http://www.samsclub.com/sams/blue-cheese-crumbles/prod5090008.ip - this is the product

I considered buying it from whole foods but thought this would be good enough.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Have you tasted this big tub of cheese?
Just askin' cuz as a stand alone star of the show IMO the product must be perfect!
Other than crumbling for topping a soup or salad or a cheese tray I don't have much experience with this product.
Maybe stuffing something for an app?

mimi


----------



## bobtheman (Apr 13, 2015)

I have not tasted it - do you know of any brands you could recommend?

Yeah I was thinking of a salad dressing of shorts


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

pureed broccoli blue cheese soup

savory blue cheese flan

blue cheese mashed potatoes

savory blue cheese cheesecake

blue cheese gnocchi

blue cheese ice cream


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

bobtheman said:


> I have not tasted it - do you know of any brands you could recommend?
> 
> I do not (not a huge fan) but pretty sure if you have access to a cheese shop they could help you find your favorite.
> 
> mimi


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

If you are shopping at Whole Foods Maytag blue is what I use and consider my "standard". The quality is fantastic. It's not nearly as cost effective as the precrumbled tub cheese but it's reasonably priced. If you want a real treat try the Rogue river blue wrapped in grape leaves that have been soaked in macerated pear brandy.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

DuckFat said:


> If you are shopping at Whole Foods Maytag blue is what I use and consider my "standard". The quality is fantastic. It's not nearly as cost effective as the precrumbled tub cheese but it's reasonably priced. If you want a real treat try the Rogue river blue wrapped in grape leaves that have been soaked in macerated pear brandy.


There you go bob.....

mimi


----------



## bobtheman (Apr 13, 2015)

Man that sounds good, I'll look for it today. Yeah my local whole foods is the best cheese shop around that I've found. Charlotte is pretty big though. 

I'll post pictures on my Facebook. 

Would you use the rogue river to stuff steak? Wondering about the flavors there


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

I would not use the Rogue River on steak or as an ingredient. Cheese tray only for that one unless it was the star on a Canape. Heads up...The Rogue River is expensive per # !   WF usually sells small pieces so you can sample for under $10. If they don't have it out ask if there is some one at the cheese counter. Fairly often here they have a wheel in the cooler that just hasn't been cut.

The Maytag blue is great for dressings, steak etc and also stands well on its own. WF here always has the Maytag.


----------



## bobtheman (Apr 13, 2015)

thanks, good point.

I called my WF and they are out of stock until december, and a local cheese shop called ormans is also out of stock. It is in stock on their website but .. i may just travel to WF and see what they got and check out the maytag.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Pre crumbled stuff is not as good as something in a wheel. Just buy a small wedge for what you need and don't be stuck with an extra pound.


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

For the remainder of which ever good quality cheese you buy, may I suggest a box of crackers and a bottle of wine you enjoy?  If not, a blue cheese quiche for breakfast or lunch. Or blue cheese dressing for your salad lunch the next day. But crackers and wine would be my first choice for the remaining cheese.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Why do you need to buy it before your trip?
I love to explore food shops when I am traveling.....

mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

flipflopgirl said:


> Why do you need to buy it before your trip?
> I love to explore food shops when I am traveling.....
> 
> mimi


Unless your destination is hours from civilization.
If that is the reason I feel your pain.
While I am enjoying being off the beaten track, it currently takes over an hour round trip to a WalMart and 2 hours to a decent market lol.
Wherever you are going enjoy that steak!

mimi


----------



## bobtheman (Apr 13, 2015)

yeah we are headed to the beach and its a little away from any stores but ... i hit gold. I called a WF that is about thirty minutes from the final destination and they have some rogue river blue - so im going to try some and try to convience my family to try it also.

I just found something out that is interesting -- im a big blue cheese fan and eat it occasionally at resturants on steak or in salad dressing -- but after doing some reading I found out what makes blue cheese .. blue. Penicillin. Which is a little worrying because im allegeric to penicillin.

I cant ever remember having any reaction to penicillin but - better to be safe than sorry. I do plan on purchasing a small wedge of both maytag and RR blue.

For anyone interested my vacation menu is

Homemade pizza
Steaks and salad
Jalepeno poppers - ive perfected these with a secret ingredient that makes them out of this world

Pancakes with Crown Maple Syrup - the burbon barrel aged kind 

Cowboy caviar - I am trying to find a new name for this because my recipe is largely changed from the original. 

FWIW - im a vegetarian but I make a few execptions on occasion for  A) a good rare steak  B) Seafood.   If you ever travel to charleston SC - theres a resturant called "The Landing" that is really good. Really good is an understatement. But, I dont just go to our local deep fry "fish" joint and chow down.


----------



## bobtheman (Apr 13, 2015)

chefwriter said:


> For the remainder of which ever good quality cheese you buy, may I suggest a box of crackers and a bottle of wine you enjoy? If not, a blue cheese quiche for breakfast or lunch. Or blue cheese dressing for your salad lunch the next day. But crackers and wine would be my first choice for the remaining cheese.


im not huge into wine other than what we have here locally at a local vinard, muscadine wine. But I'll call it for what it is, this is basically grape juice. Its so sweet im assuming most wine drinkers wouldnt really call it wine. I dont drink to much but if I do, im into dark, dark beer. This for example is awesome

http://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/9790/20216/

I do drink a ton of hot tea. I really like Rishi's earl grey supreme. I'm also a little into coffee.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Just for my own FYI I googled blue cheese and PCN allergies.
Of course the Internet is chock full of horror stories.
Maybe you could pack an epi pen just to be safe.
Hate to loose another CT member.

mimi 

Some peeps can go for years without a reaction.
It took multiple bee stings for mine to rear its ugly head.
Just sayin'.

m.


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

Glad to hear you found what you are looking for but it does sound like caution (and moderation) are the order of the day.

Have a great vacation!!

Dave


----------

